# Vektor kopieren



## Ozzy Ozborn (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie man am schnellsten einen Vektor in C++ kopiert? Also ich habe einen Vektor, nehme mir ein Element raus, verändere es, und schreibe es in einen neuen Vektor. Am Ende möchte ich das dann wieder in den ersten kopieren, und dann weiter machen...

MfG, und vielen Dank im Voraus, Ozzy


----------



## deepthroat (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Wenn du die Werte in dem zweiten Vektor nicht mehr brauchst, geht es am schnellsten mit swap:
	
	
	



```
vector<x> a, b;

a.swap(b);
```
Gruß


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi, das sieht ja cool aus. Geht das auch, wenn die Vektoren nicht die gleiche Größe haben?

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## deepthroat (25. Oktober 2007)

Ozzy Ozborn hat gesagt.:


> Hi, das sieht ja cool aus. Geht das auch, wenn die Vektoren nicht die gleiche Größe haben?


Ja, das geht auch.

Gruß


----------

